
Show HN: How to Host, Secure, and Deliver Static Websites on Amazon Web Services - kylegalbraith
https://kylegalbraith.com/learn-aws
======
kylegalbraith
This is the first product I have ever launched and I am really excited to
share this project with all of you.

About 5 months ago I was working with a group of developers and entrepreneurs
that were trying to learn Amazon Web Services. But they were struggling with
the vast sea of information out there. They didn’t know where to start, what
to focus on, and couldn’t make any progress.

That inspired me to start putting this course together. The purpose of this
course is to focus on learning AWS by actually using it within the context of
hosting, securing, and deploying static websites. I want to give people a
framework for learning complex platforms like AWS, cut through the sea of
information and help others accelerate their learning.

Of course there is a dozen different ways to host, secure, and deliver static
websites nowadays. But it is actually a great problem to focus on when it
comes to learning AWS. It provides a context that allows you to focus on a
handful of services at a time and dig into them as you are building out a
solution.

You can check out a sample screencast here:
[https://youtu.be/NkTpqrq5g1c](https://youtu.be/NkTpqrq5g1c)

You can also signup to get a sample chapter here:
[https://www.kylegalbraith.com/learn-
aws/#sample](https://www.kylegalbraith.com/learn-aws/#sample)

A special thank you to the incredible community of makers here on HN, Twitter,
and IndieHackers. Please feel free to ask me any questions or provide feedback
about the course.

~~~
clintonb
Your site isn't loading.

~~~
kylegalbraith
Thank you for the gracious catch. Should be up and running now :)

